# 120G + Bass Pics..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

*Just thought I'd share some pics since the loss of Kaleeko .. it is a little bare right now..as you all read there is 3 dats in there beleive it or not..lol.enjoy

p.s. i know i have to put the plant back..i didnt want to get my hands wet while taking photos..  
*


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice setup Ben!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks *BIG* pete!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wait! where are the dats? haha


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good! but needs more fish!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> looking good! but needs more fish!


i sorta hope Kole has a bass or 2 left..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a 4 foot 120? Will it be too short for the fast swimming P. Bass as they get bigger, or do you have big upgrade plans?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

always wanting to upgrade...  4x2x2 is what you see there.. im working on the upgrade due to arrive late fall this year..


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

nice set up


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice set up Ben, Bass are such beautiful fish (that I will never own). It looks so clean and simple.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks OCD.. !!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if the plant anchor wasnt there it would look pretty sweet just floating there.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey benny thats a whoop ass tank


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank ben btw nice driftwood


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks jamez..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice Dats =)
(yes... my imagination takes me that extra mile)


----------

